# Recall on Kaytee Forti-Diet Pro Health Mouse -Please Read-



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

Check your mouse food everyone. I got an official letter from Petsmart about their Kaytee brand mouse food, and sure enough, the bag I had purchased a while back was covered under the recall. I returned it to the store for an easy full refund. More information here: http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm302546.htm It was recalled for salmonella.

Thank goodness I actually prefer feeding them a seed mixture, and I don't think they even touched any of this food. Just wanted to let everyone know in case you do not receive a letter.


----------

